# How to order a Bosch Motor



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

I looking into having an e cargo bike built, what's the best/cheapest way to get a new 2020 Bosch cargo motor and batteries? Is there a good site to use? Sorry, I'm new to all of this.


Thanks!


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

2020 motors will not be available for a while. bosch does not sell motors, you canonly find them as warranty/ oem surplus items.

if a gen3 motor will do i can help, got a few in stock.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Good to know, I thought that may be the case since I can't find them listed anywhere. I will let you know if I go with a gen3. The project is still a long ways out!

Thanks!!


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sounds like an interesting project, to build up a proprietary motor like that.
Keep us posted and take lots of pictures of your custom build.


----------

